# My TT after a days cleaning



## marty225 (Nov 6, 2008)

A few more mods since i last posted. all comments welcome


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Not a fan of the red centers...is that real or pshop? Otherwise, very nice! nice clean front and debadged tail.
cheers.


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

pretty clean but you already know that 8)

wanna do mine?!

-z


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Why hasnt your bumper got the indent for a number plate??

Also, share your cleaning tips of what you used etc


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

needs lowering asap. But i like the rest


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

good job on cleaning mate!
for me the smoothed look at the front needs to loose the aliens to be totally effective

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marty225 (Nov 6, 2008)

TTQ2K2 said:


> Not a fan of the red centers...is that real or pshop? Otherwise, very nice! nice clean front and debadged tail.
> cheers.


thisis all real, dont know how to use photshp


----------



## marty225 (Nov 6, 2008)

sixdoublesix said:


> Why hasnt your bumper got the indent for a number plate??
> 
> Also, share your cleaning tips of what you used etc


i had the front bumper smoothed off, and icleaned it using meguires wash, dried with mircrofibre cloth, polished with meguires goldclass poish and waxed with dodo wax


----------



## marty225 (Nov 6, 2008)

Neb said:


> needs lowering asap. But i like the rest


i do want itlowerejust havnt decided wether to go springs, coiloers or bags. an sugestions on what springs to buy or a quick fix???


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks nice and clean. I quite like the red, I can see it's not for everyone but it really stands out D

I have mine lowered on eibach springs -40mm. Cheap and cheerful for me. I was a bit sceptical at first but with 19" rims I think the stance is just right and ride is still nice.


----------



## marty225 (Nov 6, 2008)

uzzieman said:


> Looks nice and clean. I quite like the red, I can see it's not for everyone but it really stands out D
> 
> I have mine lowered on eibach springs -40mm. Cheap and cheerful for me. I was a bit sceptical at first but with 19" rims I think the stance is just right and ride is still nice.


cheerz mate, did youhave o do the tie bars too??

and i love the red leaher, its so much better than boring black


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

marty225 said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > Why hasnt your bumper got the indent for a number plate??
> ...


ah I see, good job on the cleaning! Looks like new!


----------



## hayley225 (Nov 13, 2009)

i love the red leather.... looks good, but i agree needs lowered, get coilovers!!!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

rofl


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

> uzzieman wrote:Looks nice and clean. I quite like the red, I can see it's not for everyone but it really stands out D
> 
> I have mine lowered on eibach springs -40mm. Cheap and cheerful for me. I was a bit sceptical at first but with 19" rims I think the stance is just right and ride is still nice.
> 
> ...


Nope just the springs for me. Not noticed any problems with tyre wear and ride height is spot on. I think if the rear suspension ever gives in I might go that way but for me the lowering was purely for cosmetic purposes! D


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I can do you a set of APEX -40mm springs for £100 including VAT and delivery. I have sold umpteen sets of these to forum members and with 0 complaints ;-) The price is held until the end of Jan.

I can also do the tiebars (Forge) for £250 (saving around £50) or £235 to those who have also bought the APEX springs.

pm me if I can help

Charlie


----------

